# Looks like I am on the right path after all these years



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello everyone, my name is Dave and I am from Long Island, New York. I am 18 years old and I have had Depersonalization/Derealization for the past 7 or 8 years. About a few months ago I finally explained what I have been trying to explain for the past 7 years, my pyschologist told me I most likely have derealization/depersonalization. I was perscribed klonopin which I took for a month, than I decided to make the switch to Well-Buturion an anti-depressant (150 MGs now). Since a few weeks into me taking Well-Buturion I feel like I have slowly been finding my way back to reality. After a few weeks of the klonopin I think a decent amount of derealization went away.

I know that most likely no one here is a doctor but do you think Anti-Depressants are the way to go?

Has anyone tried Anti-Depressants path? Have you fully recovered?

To everyone with Depersonalzation and Derealization I Love you people, people like us go through way to much. If we believe in ourselves one day we will be back into reality where we can continue our real lives and dreams and accomplishments that we had as childern.

Love You People (no-****)


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

People rarely cure by taking antidepressants alone.
You might want to look at taking herbs before them.
Always make antidepressants your last choice.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

read the post in this link. it's rather long, but it is a perfect description of how to recover properly and effectively.

viewtopic.php?f=28&t=21093


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> People rarely cure by taking antidepressants alone.
> You might want to look at taking herbs before them.
> Always make antidepressants your last choice.


What are some safe supplements and herbs that I can take? I have read some of the posts on this site regarding this but i want to hear it from someone who has recovered or somewhat recovered.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

try tommygunz supplements


----------



## swedishfish (Oct 4, 2009)

I was on Paxil for about four months and it helped with numbing things (anxiety) etc but it kind of made me overlook the underlying problem while fixing the symptoms. I weened off of it and I am now starting celexa which seems to be causing me a little anxiety. Its too early to tell, but I'm wondering now if I should try a natural supplement instead.


----------

